# question



## stevespe (Oct 11, 2013)

Why is everyone so concerned if their dog "looks like a pit"? If you are a breeder and papers and pedigree are important then I can understand. But if you have a dog and you love it and it loves you....who cares?


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Bc people are so concerned with labels.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have papered dogs that don't "look like pits" so beats me lmao. I just like a good dog. Even the ugly ones.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

take time to read ....a lot....then come back and ask that question......
aw hell i'm bored i'll help ya...

ex;u get a dog from the shelter,they tell u they think its a pit or it come from a turkey that had pits.....

u and the dog have a blast bondin and playing and all that crap...

several people at the doggie park hear you tell others its a pit....

2 weeks later that dog get a chance to bite the naybers kid....

them same ppl tell the ac and the law he said it WAS a pit cause they done shot your dog.....

now the media has a field day with it......you get my point???

and that's just 1 reason......

if it had been a g shepard or a bassett dog,they wOnt look twice....

take my first suggestion....

andder reason is folks like olddog surfer,me fh and rudy and st francis,and quite a few others have devoted a big part, if not the biggest part of our lives to these dogs..
only to have the naybers call the ac on us everytime our dog barks and our dogs have never bitten anyone kid........that help ya???/
and it pisses some of us off..for the lack of a better word...


----------



## stevespe (Oct 11, 2013)

I think some feel more macho if they think their dog is a "pit bull"


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

And papers dont make the dog......it's the other way around....


----------



## stevespe (Oct 11, 2013)

*my babys*

My pit heeler mix and my pit mix. I got my pit heeler mix from a livestock auction for free when she was about 5 weeks old and my pit mix from a shelter, she was abandoned.....


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Heya folks....i think i misunderstood what this dude was getting at....i have told him so in private...i wont retract my statement 
but i do believe it was for the wrong reason....

Sounded good anyway....my bad bud!!!!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Orrrrrrr.maybe not!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I get bent out of shape because if the dogs owner doesn't understand they do not own a pit bull just because it looks like one, how are lawmakers and the media and anyone else supposed to understand you cant look at a dog and know what breed it is. 

The bigger issue is people associating behaviors with so called pit bulls. If the dog is not bred for the traits of the APBT or if you have no idea HOW it was bred it will be more DOG than mimic traits of a particular breed. A well bred pit bull will not attack a human. If people have no clue how their dog was bred, its a mutt. Until owners accept this, no one else is going to.


----------



## stevespe (Oct 11, 2013)

ha ha ha.....Was just saying I love my dogs and don't care if they are "pure"


----------



## stevespe (Oct 11, 2013)

*My Delilah*

This is my pit mix


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Well since u dnt care if they're pure bred, drop the "pit" from the mix part. Only since udk if theres any "pit" in it what so ever and youre not hung up on labels.


----------



## stevespe (Oct 11, 2013)

*comment*

You are obviously a breeder and thus that is important to you and your business. I also understand my dog, having certain traits requires special management you wouldn't apply to say a beagle. If I falsely identify her as a mix it is specifically for that trait which she displays......


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I personally think it's more fun telling people that I don't know what type of dog I have. I got him as a "Pit Bull" but that's not why I fell in love with him.

There is a lady who every day stops and guesses again at what he could be. I let her because I think it's funny. To me it's my black dog. That's all

Honestly who the eff cares if you got a shelter mutt that is part ninja turtle! You rescued a dog, he doesn't know what he is other than a dog. So leave it at that!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

JTP I love how people assume you're a breeder.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Because people are obsessed with labels. Why do you NEED to label the dog something? Everyone is too caught up on "what is my rescue? Is she a full pitbull?" If you want to know what you have get a dog from a reputable breeder.

You can not tell based on looks. I have a heeler lab mix(yes we know that's what she is). You probably wouldn't think she has heeler in her by looking. Mislabeling is all over.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Well since u dnt care if they're pure bred, drop the "pit" from the mix part. Only since udk if theres any "pit" in it what so ever and youre not hung up on labels.


Yep! Goodpost

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stevespe (Oct 11, 2013)

lol....exactly. I dont tell people. I have an older neighbor and he said "wow that is a strong looking dog".....I just told him she was a mix


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Katey said:


> I personally think it's more fun telling people that I don't know what type of dog I have. I got him as a "Pit Bull" but that's not why I fell in love with him.
> 
> There is a lady who every day stops and guesses again at what he could be. I let her because I think it's funny. To me it's my black dog. That's all
> 
> ...


I do!!!!!! I want a ninja turtle blue game bred russian gator mouf!!!!!!!



Katey said:


> JTP I love how people assume you're a breeder.


I guess in a layman's way I am.... I prefer "aspiring dogman" myself.... I want a purpose behind my productions...



stevespe said:


> lol....exactly. I dont tell people. I have an older neighbor and he said "wow that is a strong looking dog".....I just told him she was a mix


You're too all over the place for me Jack.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Yep! Goodpost
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you ma'am


----------



## stevespe (Oct 11, 2013)

Exactly why people avoid these message boards.....A few close friends who act like everyone else is intruding.....Now I remember why I don't frequent and only read......


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

stevespe said:


> Exactly why people avoid these message boards.....A few close friends who act like everyone else is intruding.....Now I remember why I don't frequent and only read......


Look here brother aint no1 done that once.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

stevespe said:


> Exactly why people avoid these message boards.....A few close friends who act like everyone else is intruding.....Now I remember why I don't frequent and only read......


What are you talking about? Everyone is talking perfectly fine here. A few mis read what was posted, but no one acted like anyone intruded or did anything other than have a conversation. Don't start threads if you don't want people to post in them and talk to one another.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

welder said:


> if it had been a g shepard or a bassett dog,they wOnt look twice...


All I have to add is that while they are definitely not as feared as pit bulls, GSDs have their fair share of breed stigma too  Your point is still a good one just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

stevespe said:


> Exactly why people avoid these message boards.....A few close friends who act like everyone else is intruding.....Now I remember why I don't frequent and only read......


That's not fair  I'm pretty new to the forum and I have never felt that way.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

either way call it what it is.. i have a shelter mutt and i am damn proud of him and what he has become/accomplished.... the media and the general public call him a pit bull but i know he's not so therefore he is what he is... a mutt.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I do!!!!!! I want a ninja turtle blue game bred russian gator mouf!!!!!!


You could be the first "breeder" for have the Leonardo Gator Mouf bloodline killaz! I hear they dead game!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Because people are obsessed with labels. Why do you NEED to label the dog something?


Because it's kind of natural in a world where dogs ARE categorized (into breeds)? And is a "breed" because it has a very unique appearance?

I don't see the big deal myself. I don't need to see papers to say a dog looks like one of the categories (breeds) we put dogs into...Of COURSE, I don't have papers! Doesn't mean the dog doesn't look like one of the breeds.

I have a stray here that I certainly don't have papers on, but she sure looks like a German Shepherd/Malamute mix! People are curious and they work with what they have (breeds) when describing a dog (and they know very well they don't have papers but so what


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

stevespe said:


> Exactly why people avoid these message boards.....A few close friends who act like everyone else is intruding.....Now I remember why I don't frequent and only read......


It's this attitude that will get you picked apart in ANY open forum.

I don't know any if the people on here except by what has been shared in here. It's not about being friends. It's about having the same passion, and even then heads get knocked and toes stepped in.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> Because it's kind of natural in a world where dogs ARE categorized (into breeds)? And is a "breed" because it has a very unique appearance?
> 
> I don't see the big deal myself. I don't need to see papers to say a dog looks like one of the categories (breeds) we put dogs into...Of COURSE, I don't have papers! Doesn't mean the dog doesn't look like one of the breeds.
> 
> I have a stray here that I certainly don't have papers on, but she sure looks like a German Shepherd/Malamute mix! People are curious and they work with what they have (breeds) when describing a dog (and they know very well they don't have papers but so what


That GSD/Malamute could also be a shebaunu/GSD mix, or a husky/Malinois mix, or a wolfhound/Labrador mix, or a Akita/ausieshepard mix.

My folks got a dog that looked to be part Shibaunu (black and tan) and she had the temperament of a shepherd.

That's the thing about labeling. You can never be 100% sure of what is thrown in the mix, unless you saw the sire and the dam, and made sure that that sire was the only one to get to the dam.

It's far from an exact science and we can't exactly ask the media to stop labeling our dogs as one thing, if that's exactly what we are doing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Dreamer said:


> Because it's kind of natural in a world where dogs ARE categorized (into breeds)? And is a "breed" because it has a very unique appearance?
> 
> I don't see the big deal myself. I don't need to see papers to say a dog looks like one of the categories (breeds) we put dogs into...Of COURSE, I don't have papers! Doesn't mean the dog doesn't look like one of the breeds.
> 
> I have a stray here that I certainly don't have papers on, but she sure looks like a German Shepherd/Malamute mix! People are curious and they work with what they have (breeds) when describing a dog (and they know very well they don't have papers but so what


I get what you're saying. Mutt also mean dog of unknown origin. I mean I've seen unpaper3d(that's for you jtp) dogs that people say are labs, and by golly they sure do look like a lab, but they have no proof of their dog therefore can classify it as a mutt. For pit bull type dogs, EVERYONE wants their dog to be a pit bull. Hell I've seen posts "my dog was labeled as a lab/Shepard mix but I think he's pit, what do you think?" Everyone WANTS theirs to be a pit bull, but it's not most of the time. I saw another recent post where they judge if it's a pit bull or pit bull mix by JAWLINE at a certain shelter.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

No one has picked anyone apart from what I've read it may have been misread or taken in a certain way but I've posted a few of my own threads and people has answered and been very informative. Unfortunately via text and forums proper tone isn't conveyed so some people take it the wrong way. In all of my posts and what I've read I have seen anyone pick someone apart I have seen them inform people and tell them the truth which some of them have not wanted to read/hear. Hell along side the replies to my post a few have gone above and beyond and sent me very informative and nice!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Here's the thing, there are a few breeds that resemble an APBT so even if a pure APBT breeds with say a dogo argentino, to a person that doesn't know any better, those pups can very well be mistaken for a "pure" APBT. That's why papers are important IF it means that much to a person.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Here's the thing, there are a few breeds that resemble an APBT so even if a pure APBT breeds with say a dogo argentino, to a person that doesn't know any better, those pups can very well be mistaken for a "pure" APBT. That's why papers are important IF it means that much to a person.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Exactly! If you don't want your dog called a mutt, get one with papers. lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Look like a duck smells like a duck walks like a duck its a duck right ??? But what does a "pit" look like smell like walk like ? Now in days people say there 80- 100 pound dog and in all honesty that's far from the truth . People say huge heads also fair from the truth . If I got a well breed full blood APBT and then a stereotype mutt and ask you who is full blood most people would choose the mutt ! So don't get upset when we try to educate you about APBT when all long you signed up to join a OPEN forum about the education of this breed . Honestly if you came here and said "look at how cute my mutt is" we would say "wow that's a cute dog looks happy "etc. But when you come in saying "Oo well he looks pit bull so he is pit bull " then that's when you get the education ..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Dynasty said:


> Look like a duck smells like a duck walks like a duck its a duck right ??? But what does a "pit" look like smell like walk like ? Now in days people say there 80- 100 pound dog and in all honesty that's far from the truth . People say huge heads also fair from the truth . If I got a well breed full blood APBT and then a stereotype mutt and ask you who is full blood most people would choose the mutt ! So don't get upset when we try to educate you about APBT when all long you signed up to join a OPEN forum about the education of this breed . Honestly if you came here and said "look at how cute my mutt is" we would say "wow that's a cute dog looks happy "etc. But when you come in saying "Oo well he looks pit bull so he is pit bull " then that's when you get the education ..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:greatpost:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Katey said:


> :greatpost:
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> I get what you're saying. Mutt also mean dog of unknown origin. I mean I've seen unpaper3d(that's for you jtp) dogs that people say are labs, and by golly they sure do look like a lab, but they have no proof of their dog therefore can classify it as a mutt. For pit bull type dogs, EVERYONE wants their dog to be a pit bull. Hell I've seen posts "my dog was labeled as a lab/Shepard mix but I think he's pit, what do you think?" Everyone WANTS theirs to be a pit bull, but it's not most of the time. I saw another recent post where they judge if it's a pit bull or pit bull mix by JAWLINE at a certain shelter.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Quit flirting with m3 in op3n forum.... lmao


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Quit flirting with m3 in op3n forum.... lmao


Lmao!!!! Sorry I just can't h3lp mys3lf


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Lmao!!!! Sorry I just can't h3lp mys3lf


Im irr3sistibl3....


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Another thing id like to add is at my local shelter if a dog is under 70lbs it's considered an AmStaff or AmStaff mix, if it's ABOVE with a certain JAWLINE guess what? they label it a PIT BULL! When we ALL know, a TRUE Pit bull, is not over 70lbs...

It's disgusting and a real shame.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Im irr3sistibl3....


OMG I'm laughing so hard right now. Your3 too much

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> OMG I'm laughing so hard right now. Your3 too much
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


W3'r3 gonna hav3 to tak3 this to vip, sw33ti3 lol


----------



## stevespe (Oct 11, 2013)

"You're too all over the place for me Jack."
Perhaps I took it the wrong way however that is how it seemed to me....


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

stevespe said:


> "You're too all over the place for me Jack."
> Perhaps I took it the wrong way however that is how it seemed to me....


Well 1 minute whys everyone lable, then u label, then u say u dnt. Why dnt u pick a stance and quit bouncing all over the place....


----------



## stevespe (Oct 11, 2013)

I wasn't trying to label. I know my hound had bully breed in her I just don't care if she is a "pit bull". If I was a breeder, or I showed her, obviously I would. She is just my buddy, nothing else.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

All points have been made or covered on this....yall wish to move on or should i close the door?

All this is really going nowhere that hasnt been over a blu million times....

Nothin to be gained.....lets move on, shall we!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

stevespe said:


> I wasn't trying to label. I know my hound had bully breed in her I just don't care if she is a "pit bull". If I was a breeder, or I showed her, obviously I would. She is just my buddy, nothing else.


Then why post 3 pics labeling them as "pit mixs". Did you see a pedigree on 1 parent of every dog? I assume not so there could be not 1 drop of apbt blood between them. Ur complaining about labeling then labeled the dogs in ur next post....

Theres a huge difference between "bull breed mix"(what youre attempting to claim u ment the whole time) and "pit mix"....

Now before you say im "jumping on you" or being a "typical forum meany" go back and read what you said and then tell me u didn't do what I just said u did.....


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

welder said:


> All points have been made or covered on this....yall wish to move on or should i close the door?
> 
> All this is really going nowhere that hasnt been over a blu million times....
> 
> Nothin to be gained.....lets move on, shall we!!!!!!!!!!


Just saw this my bad....


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

No prob...ima slo.lol


----------



## stevespe (Oct 11, 2013)

my point is made....done here


----------

